# Salad & E-coli



## Keratin (Jun 5, 2011)

How dose this out-brake of super bug E-coli effect my bearded dragons? can they contract it?
I know its not all veg but the list of ones to avoid seems to be constantly changing, 
My first post (other than introduction) so go easy on me please. :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

So far it just seems to be people that have been to Germany that are effected.


----------



## SnakeKeeper17 (Apr 5, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about it too much. If you are worried though, you can just buy veg that has been grown in the UK


----------



## Keratin (Jun 5, 2011)

I am from the UK but I live in Germany , :gasp:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

look at the location folks..: victory:

Anyway your government appears to think bean sprouts are to blame now..though it's "inconclusive". Can you maybe try and avoid salad for a little while and stick to veg like butternut squash and possibly any weeds you have growing in your garden? 

Not actually sure if reptiles would be affected or if you are yourself whether it's an anthroponotic disease or not...


----------



## Keratin (Jun 5, 2011)

joeyboy said:


> look at the location folks..: victory:
> 
> Anyway your government appears to think bean sprouts are to blame now..


Thank-you for your response hun  , 
there not my government though lol I'm from the UK but here with US military .... confusing I know , sometimes I have problems keeping up... 

they are saying tonight that it is not the bean sprouts ..... just wish they could make there minds up , 
the supermarkets have got rid off all there fresh produce now ! its a nightmare for a vegetarian like me!

anyways I have fed the dragons some dandelion and hibiscus leafs and flowers from the garden tonight and there happily chomping away , i might be joining them if this goes on for much longer.... 


i have some strawberry's ,jalapeño peppers , tomatoes and cucumbers growing can they eat any of these leafs ? ??


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Look on the Shelled section for a sticky on edible weeds- there are loads, and beardies seem to really like them. In general, you can rinse veg in water with a little safe disinfectant (Milton, for example), rinse again in fresh water and you should be ok, I would think. I'd definitely avoid tomato and pepper leaves- they come from the same family as (toxic) potato plants.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

i thought it was the manure they where using as fertiliser??? HAHA maybe im weeks behind i dont know.


----------

